# Sommer: Stirnband oder Kopftuch (Bandana) unterm Helm?



## robby (13. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, wer von Euch im Sommer unterm Helm ein Schweissband bzw. Kopftuch trägt und warum eigentlich? Worin seht Ihr Vorteile, worin Nachteile? Wird es unter eindem Bandana recht heiß oder saugt es den Schweiß besser auf als ein Stirnband? Schützt ein Kopftuch vor unangenehmen Insekten bei der Abfahrt oder ists am Berggipfel so naßgeschwitzt, dass man es beim Downhill wieder abnehmen muss (sollte man ggfs immer zwei Bandanas auf eine Tour mitnehmen)? Oder hat alles letzten Endes nur optische Gründe und ein Bandana eignet sich nur für die Übergangszeit Frühjahr/Herbst (Thema Hitzestau)?
Fragen über Fragen...

Ich bin die letzten Jahre mit Schweißband gefahren. 
Zum einen blieben damit die Augen auf langen Anstiegen trocken, zum anderen ist ein Stirnband unterm Helm IMHO bequemer. Da mein aktuelles Schweißband jedoch zwischenzeitlich ausrangiert werden muss, überlege ich mir nun eine Neuanschaffung und bin mir nicht sicher, ob Bandana oder Schweißband. 

Freue mich über rege Antworten. 

Danke und Gruß,

Robert


----------



## dubbel (13. August 2008)

unter nem gescheiten helm: nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully98 (13. August 2008)

Also ich fahre immer mit Kopftuch oder Bandana.

Hat für mich den Vorteil, dass ich keinen gepunkteten Sonnenbrand auf dem Kopf bekomme, da die Haare nicht mehr ganz so zahlreich sind und der Schweiss wird prima aufgesaugt. Auch bei Abfahrten ist das kein Problem wenns mal nass geschwitzt ist.


----------



## Der_Markus (13. August 2008)

Hi!

Ich fahre unter meinem normalen Helm immer mit Bandana, ansonsten hab ich wenns richtig Warm ist immer das Problem das mir der Schweiß in die Augen läuft. Ich habe auch das Gefühl das ich mit dem Bandana nicht so viel Schwitze, was natürlich nicht sein kann, also gehe ich davon aus der der Schweiß besser abtransportiert wird und besser verdunsten kann. Auch die Polster in meinem Helm sind nicht so naß wie ohne. Ein Schweißband habe ich nicht probiert, ich sehe den Vorteil der Bandanas darin das sie sehr dünn sind und der Helm immer noch passt. Auf Abfahrten macht das "nasse" Bandana auch keine Probleme.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## a.nienie (13. August 2008)

unterm helm (ausser fullface) immer nen buff.
läuft einem der schweiss nicht so runter 
und mit ohne haare bleibt die platte ohne sonnenbrand.


----------



## Badehosenelster (13. August 2008)

immer mit HAD..........

bekomme ohne auch immer Hautprobleme ( Schweißpickel uff der Stirn und so) und wie schon erwähnt kein Schweiß im Auge oder auf der Brille.


----------



## Masberg (13. August 2008)

Ich nutze ein Stirnband. In erster Linie, um zu vermeiden, dass die Helmpolster sich durch meinen Schweiß auflösen... lässt außerdem genug Luft an den Rest der Birne.


----------



## jones (13. August 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> unter nem gescheiten helm: nix.





wenn´s tropft - einmal mit dem handschuh drüber und gut


----------



## Der_Markus (13. August 2008)

jones schrieb:


> wenn´s tropft - einmal mit dem handschuh drüber und gut



Aber bevor ich einmal mit dem Handschuh drüberwischen kann muss ich dann erstmal die Brille ausziehen. Und wenns grad rasant runtergeht nehm ich ungern die Hand vom Lenker/der Bremse und bin froh das erst gar nix tropft...


----------



## Jocki (13. August 2008)

alten Buff in 5cm breite Streifen schneiden. Gibt ne Garnitur Stirnbänder für ne ganze Woche und funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (13. August 2008)

Der_Markus schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich fahre unter meinem normalen Helm immer mit Bandana, ansonsten hab ich wenns richtig Warm ist immer das Problem das mir der Schweiß in die Augen läuft. Ich habe auch das Gefühl das ich mit dem Bandana nicht so viel Schwitze, was natürlich nicht sein kann, also gehe ich davon aus der der Schweiß besser abtransportiert wird und besser verdunsten kann. Auch die Polster in meinem Helm sind nicht so naß wie ohne. Ein Schweißband habe ich nicht probiert, ich sehe den Vorteil der Bandanas darin das sie sehr dünn sind und der Helm immer noch passt. Auf Abfahrten macht das "nasse" Bandana auch keine Probleme.
> 
> ...




Genau meine Meinung!!! Ich habe auch immer ein Bandana unterm Helm eins von Chaskee in rot und eins von Nalini in schwarz, beide am Lago gekauft, grins. Natürlich trage ich immer nur eins von beiden unter dem Helm, je nachdem welches besser zum restlichen Outfit passt.....(Posermodus aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joku68 (13. August 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> unter nem gescheiten helm: nix.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Wichtig ist aber, dass der Helm in den vorderen Öffnungen ein Fliegennetz hat - sonst jucken die Mücken zuviel.

Hab auch noch nie einen Sonnenbrand unterm Helm bekommen - obwohl ich in Sachen Sonne ein echtes Weichei bin und für Arme und Beine meistens Sonnencreme mit LF30 nehme.

Der Schweiß verlässt meinen Körper auch nicht unbedingt am Kopf, so dass das Problem mit den Tropfen in den Augen für mich auch keins ist.


----------



## Der_Markus (13. August 2008)

joku68 schrieb:


> Der Schweiß verlässt meinen Körper auch nicht unbedingt am Kopf, so dass das Problem mit den Tropfen in den Augen für mich auch keins ist.



Genau das ist bei mir anders, wenn ich Sporte läuft mir die Suppe immer auch von Kopf runter, und wenn dann noch was drauf ist - wie zum Beispiel die Polster des Helms - erst recht. Aber genau dafür bringt das Bandana eben eine deutliche Besserung!
Wobei ich sagen muss das ich unter dem Fullface auch keins anziehe, das gilt nur für den normalen Helm.


----------



## karstb (13. August 2008)

Nix. 
Aber regelmäßig die Pads im Helm waschen nicht vergessen. Ab und zu läuft mir mal die Suppe in die Augen, aber das gehört einfach dazu, wenn man sich gerade einen sausteilen Anstieg in der knallen Sonne hochquält. Wir sind ja schließlich Biker.


----------



## mr_monk (13. August 2008)

Sowas: Helmet Liner Syncros. 

Ich glaube bei mir ist es nur Gewöhung, würde vermutlich auch ohne gehen. Andererseits geht es soweit, dass ich das Teil mitunter auch zum Laufen trage...


----------



## apoptygma (21. August 2008)

Stirnband, weil ich üble Pickel an der Stirn vom Helm bekommen habe


----------



## hotbot (21. August 2008)

Schweißband unterm Helm - sieht kein Mensch, keine verklebte Brille, kein ständiges Getropfe und Ruhe mit der Angelegenheit, gibts beim Karstadt Sport für 3 Euro - was macht ihr hier ein Gedöhns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (22. August 2008)

Danke.
Gibts eigentlich auch Bandana-Träger mit vollem Haupthaar - oder trägt man diese besser "oben ohne" (zwecks Sonne etc.)?

Ich mach kein Gedöhns. Sondern ich frag mich, was wohl besser/sinnvoll ist. 

Gruß, Robert


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. September 2008)

Hi,
ich habe beide schon ausprobiert, Bandana und HAD oder Buff.
Komme mit beiden sehr gut klar 

Auf jeden Fall fahre ich nie "ohne" 


Gruß Zanderschnapper


----------



## krümel72 (4. September 2008)

Bandana? Stirnband? HAD?

Alter, ich trag nicht mal Haare unterm Helm.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. September 2008)

Jocki schrieb:


> alten Buff in 5cm breite Streifen schneiden. Gibt ne Garnitur Stirnbänder für ne ganze Woche und funktioniert perfekt.



Des is mal ne gute Idee, das werd ich ausprobieren! 
Denk nur, das saugt sich schnell voll und tropft dann wie bisher?


----------



## MCE 71 (5. September 2008)

Meist einen buff - ist so praktisch.


----------



## Gravix (11. September 2008)

Hi,

ich habe auch erst mal nix unterm Helm getragen, der Schweiß lief mir dann ständig ins Gesicht, ist nicht so schön. Nun trage ich einen "buff" unterm Helm sind echt toll die Teile....

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Schlemil (11. September 2008)

robby schrieb:


> Danke.
> Gibts eigentlich auch Bandana-Träger mit vollem Haupthaar - oder trägt man diese besser "oben ohne" (zwecks Sonne etc.)?
> 
> Ich mach kein Gedöhns. Sondern ich frag mich, was wohl besser/sinnvoll ist.
> ...



Ich habe noch alle Haare (so ziemlich noch) und trage immer ein Tuch unterm Helm ist gerade beim schwitzen besser. So verscheibt sich  das "auslaufen"  nach hinten


----------



## ferdi_reitz (24. Juli 2013)

Moin zusammen,

muss mich hier mal für eure Empfehlungen bedanken! Habe mir das Buff hier gekauft: http://www.headwear-shop.de/BUFF-High-UV-Protection/Buff-High-UV-Protection-Buku--3272.html
--> SChweiß-in-den-Augen-Problem gelöst! 

Gruß
Ferdi


----------



## beat_junkie (24. Juli 2013)

könnt ihr ein schweißband empfehlen, dass unter einen tourenhelm noch passt?


----------



## bonzoo (24. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin!

Bei langen, "bekannten" Anstiegen kommt der Helm ab und wird am Rucksack befestigt. Dann trage ich einen Buff, den ich vorher mit Wasser tränke. Entweder aus einem Bächli oder aus der Trinkflasche. Das Wasser verdunstet und kühlt den Kopf... Sehr angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juli 2013)

Danke ebenso. Hab mir vor kurzem dendiedas Shimano-Bandana geholt, und endlich keine Suppe mehr auf der Innenseite der Brille.
Den Nackenschutz kann man problemlos einfach nach innen klappen, davon spürt man nichts unterm Helm. Ok, vielleicht wenn man eine Glatze hat, aber ganz so weit ist es bei mir gottseidank noch nicht.


----------



## DJF (24. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre mit einer Helm-Unterziehmütze........so was:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1742/a43576/robofoil-muetze.html

Kein Schweiß in den Augen, zusätzlicher Schutz vor Insekten und der Schweiß wird besser abgegeben.


----------



## americo (25. Juli 2013)

ich fahre fast immer mit nem dünnen pearl izumi stirnband unterm helm.

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=36022;dbp=98;page=10;content=8;navigation=1;menu=1001,1014;lang=1

meins ist zwar eine ältere/einfachere version, aber sehr schön dünn, schweiss verdunstet sehr gut und trägt nicht zu dick auf.

ich hab's auch schon mit normalen buff probiert, aber der ist einfach zu dick.
insofern ist der tip mit dem zerstückeln sehr gut.


----------



## Brucho (26. Juli 2013)

bei mir stellt sich die frage nun auch, was ich bei der hitze drunter trage... an die leute , die bandanas, buff, had etc wählen: schwitzt man dardurch nicht zusätzlich am kopf, sprich hitzestau  ?

bandanas gibts bei Amazon ja unzählige...

edit:
also ich habe jetzt mal rumgesucht, bei amazon gibts ja echt voll viele sachen zur auswahl...

http://www.amazon.de/Original-Multifunktionstuch-TUBULAR-BUFF%C2%AE-BLACK/dp/B000OZDOCW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374854413&sr=8-1&keywords=buff+original


[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Berkner-Bandana-Kopftuch-verschiedenen-Farben/dp/B008CPNHU0/"]Berkner Biker Bandana Kopftuch in verschiedenen Farben: Amazon.de: Bekleidung[/ame]


[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-Bandana-Basic-schwarz-CW-OABSJ-S12UL/dp/B004PEHYBK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374854488&sr=8-1&keywords=shimano+bandana"]Shimano Uni Bandana Basic, schwarz, CW-OABSJ-S12UL: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Pearl-Izumi-Transfer-Headband-9320508/dp/B002KW3I2I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374854609&sr=8-1&keywords=Pearl+Izumi+headband"]Pearl Izumi Transfer Lite Headband: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


http://www.had-land.de/HAD-Solid-Colors---2.html


zu den Buff / HAD tüchern hätte ich mal ne frage: das sind doch einfach so schlauchmässige tüche roder ? kann mann die denn vernünftig über den kopf ziehen ?


----------



## americo (27. Juli 2013)

ja, die buffs kann man sehr gut übern kopf ziehn, im sommer wär mir ein "hut" unterm helm aber einfach zuviel.
und als stirnband wärs mir im sommer auch zu dick.
lediglich die option mit zerstückeln find ich da wirklich interessant.

wie gesagt- ich bevorzuge ein dünnes stirnband, wobei die pads meines giro helms auch sehr dünn und klein sind. 
da passt das dünne pearl izumi perfekt drunter.


----------



## Boshard (27. Juli 2013)

Die Had Tücher sind nicht schlecht.

Mit denen kan man viel machen.
nur die Mütze bauen ist bissen fummmlig.

Sitzt auch schön eng nur mit Helm glaub ich ist das nix.
Kann das aber mal testen.


----------



## ruhigblut (23. Juli 2017)

Woran erkennt man ein deutschen Enduro Fahrer, am tuch unter dem Helm. Warum ist das so? Warum machen das zu 90% nur deutsche? Trage kein und kenne niemanden der das macht.


----------



## nightwolf (23. Juli 2017)

Woran erkennt man den Mann mit dem goldenen Klappspaten? 
Er schreibt
(1) in einem mehrere Jahre alten Thread und stellt
(2) eine Frage, die schon fuenfmal (mind.) in diesem Thread beantwortet worden war  


ruhigblut schrieb:


> (...) Warum machen das zu 90% nur deutsche? (...)


Hast Du alle ueber ihre Nationalitaet befragt, ja


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juli 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man den Mann mit dem goldenen Klappspaten?
> Er...


...hat einen ganz ha(r)ten?

Egal, Sonntags, wo viele biken gehen, ist seitens der OHL sicher erst recht jedweder Travel erwünscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (23. Juli 2017)

Interessante These. 
'Nutzt die Forenleitung Klappspatenbots um Traffic zu generieren' 
Sollte man hierhin verlinken: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zieht-die-aluthuete-auf-verschwoerungstheorien.818277/


----------

